# My R5 set up!



## Darkknight59 (Sep 8, 2020)

I have been buying/upgrading glass since I bought the R when it first was released.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 9, 2020)

Everything but the kitchen sink?  Great quiver!

How do you like your 15-35? Ever any curious AF issues with IS on? Or other IQ concerns? Thanks!


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 9, 2020)

How do you like the 600mm?


----------



## Darkknight59 (Sep 10, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Everything but the kitchen sink?  Great quiver!
> 
> How do you like your 15-35? Ever any curious AF issues with IS on? Or other IQ concerns? Thanks!


I haven't tried out the 15-35 yet...hope to get out a bit this weekend and shoot..


----------



## Darkknight59 (Sep 10, 2020)

KKCFamilyman said:


> How do you like the 600mm?


Took it to the zoo for a visit and was pleasantly surprised and happy with the results...does have it's limitations..but still great bang for the buck!


----------

